# green island



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 27, 2005)

Enjoy

AR


----------



## megapaws (Sep 27, 2005)

that is cool


----------



## deveel (Sep 27, 2005)

Absolutely beautriful! Where do you find your motifs?


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2005)

amazing...

where does one find something like this?!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 27, 2005)

oh my, that picture sure looks beautiful. Great capture.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 27, 2005)

wonderful!!! where is it?!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 27, 2005)

very nice. terrific simple composition!  i've loved your recent shots!


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 27, 2005)

Really nice photo. Hope you frame this one.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 27, 2005)

great shot AR, love it!


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 27, 2005)

And again i'm glad you guys like my recent work.

I live in the east side of the San Franciscio bay area very near to farms land
(not for long) and the beautiful landscape simply everywhere........

Stay tune for more (-;

AR


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 28, 2005)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Really nice photo. Hope you frame this one.



The only images I frame are of my four kids ONLY (-;

Thanks again

AR


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 28, 2005)

But this just BEGS to be framed!
It is really beautiful.
Very simple. Very attactive. Speaks a lot! Just a wonderful motif!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, that is the kind of image that just smacks you right in the face the first time you see it, beautiful. Good eye


----------



## Mansi (Sep 29, 2005)

oh that is gorgeous!!! simply wow... so nice and minimalistic.. love this kind of stuff...
nicely composed and exposed AR :thumbsup: sweet shot


----------



## Chiller (Sep 29, 2005)

Brilliant shot.  I can not say any thing that has not already been said.  Just an awesome capture. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## zhousi10000 (Sep 29, 2005)

the best image i have seen,very cool!


----------

